

A list of 8,363 unused domains owned by Google - cpymchn
http://www.stephenmclaughlin.net/ph/GoogleUnused.html

======
nivla
Some are trademark related which is understandable. Then there are some
(adchoices.com, acmespot.com or alittleaboutme.com) which resemble domain
squatting and finally some random ones (aardvarkim.com and as13949.net) that
just doesn't make sense.

Since none of these are active, what a waste of domains!

~~~
dedward
AS13949.com would likely be a reference to AS13949, owned by markmonitor

I don't know what that has to do with google.. but it makes some sense.

------
doyoulikeworms
I'll bite. I get understand why Google would own domains that collide with
their trademarks, but what's with the totally random ones?

~~~
dedward
Possibly they came along with one of the numerous google acquisitions? It's
not uncommon for companies to own a pile of relatively random domains
registered by early staff. It's generally seen as easier to just leave them be
than sort out what has value and what doesn't.. and given google's size, 8000
odd domains is nothing.

------
bpicolo
Seems like they have a porn empire coming.

------
etler
I like that they also have buygoogledomains.com

